# Any Experience Of Seiko Uk Service



## cookie520 (Jan 7, 2008)

I've decided to get a replacement crystal fitted to my MM300 - I have the crystal, but it has been suggested that I use Seiko UK to fit as they can then pressure test. Does anyone have any experience of using them - particularly on non UK Prospex range watches ?

THanks in advance

Steve


----------



## Damohick (Nov 27, 2009)

I sent my SKX007 into them in december as it had started to gain 5 seconds a min, I had the watch back within a week and it has lost just under 3 mins in the last month. I was very happy with their service as you may of guessed!


----------



## MrBen (Jan 2, 2010)

A local jewelers had to send mine back to get the battery changed a year or so ago (it was before I found this place!). The seconds hand has never quite lined up since. Other than that it was OK, though I now realise probably quite expensive. Have you considered using one of the guys recommend on the forum?


----------



## mickyh7 (May 21, 2009)

MrBen said:


> A local jewelers had to send mine back to get the battery changed a year or so ago (it was before I found this place!). The seconds hand has never quite lined up since. Other than that it was OK, though I now realise probably quite expensive. Have you considered using one of the guys recommend on the forum?


Sorry to but in on this one -BUT -Who are the guys who are recommended ? thanks


----------



## Fray Bentos (Mar 2, 2008)

A few to choose from all giving superb service, and they tend all to be busy due to that :notworthy:

The first would be, out of respect, the forums host, Roy (RLT) link to his sales site at the top of the page, you will find all contact details there and joint second in no particular order, Silver Hawk (forum name) and Steve Burrage at www.rytetimewatchrepairs.co.uk

I can recommend all the above and have purchased from and had watches serviced by them all.

Apologies if I've missed any.

HTH

Cheers Rich


----------



## mickyh7 (May 21, 2009)

Thanks for that.Its a Re-lume I'm after ? I've asked Roy,but he cant help.


----------



## bry1975 (Feb 6, 2004)

Hi there,

What is the watch you want reluming?

Regs

Bry


----------



## mickyh7 (May 21, 2009)

bry1975 said:


> Hi there,
> 
> What is the watch you want reluming?
> 
> ...


Hi there bry,its a Seiko 6309 1979.Hope you can help?


----------



## bry1975 (Feb 6, 2004)

Hi Micky,

Dress or Divers' model?

Regs

Bry


----------



## mickyh7 (May 21, 2009)

Sorry Bry, its a Diver's model 6309-7040. I like the whitish/pale colour you do on your website.


----------



## bry1975 (Feb 6, 2004)

Arr cool I LIKE reluming the 7040 version as I like the markers.

Can you forward a pic of the watch face?

Regs

Bry


----------



## mickyh7 (May 21, 2009)

Hope this is OK Bry

Regards Mick


----------



## bry1975 (Feb 6, 2004)

Yep quite a nice dial to relume.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

cookie520 said:


> I've decided to get a replacement crystal fitted to my MM300 - I have the crystal, but it has been suggested that I use Seiko UK to fit as they can then pressure test. Does anyone have any experience of using them - particularly on non UK Prospex range watches ?
> 
> THanks in advance
> 
> Steve


I sent my MM300 to SUK and no problems, took a while though, I did wonder if they sent it to Japan.


----------



## bry1975 (Feb 6, 2004)

I doubt if Seiko UK have 300metre pressure testing equipment.

Regs

Bry


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

bry1975 said:


> I doubt if Seiko UK have 300metre pressure testing equipment.
> 
> Regs
> 
> Bry


why not bry???


----------



## bry1975 (Feb 6, 2004)

I guess they're skin flints!

The 40Bar/408metres Roxer pressure test chamber is around THREE GRAND at Cousins! :lol:


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

bry1975 said:


> I guess they're skin flints!
> 
> The 40Bar/408metres Roxer pressure test chamber is around THREE GRAND at Cousins! :lol:


i guess seiko cant quite stretch to that :clown:


----------



## bry1975 (Feb 6, 2004)

It is taking the P tho 3GRAND!

That's why I built me own that far exceeds 400m by around 8.5times!


----------



## cookie520 (Jan 7, 2008)

Time for an update.....

Decided to use Bry1975 (at Satintime ) for this work. Upgraded to a sapphire crystal rather than the Hardlex, pressure tested, and had the case and bracelet re-finished. Brilliant....watch is now like new and the crystal AR has a lovely blue sheen ( see the light reflections!). All done in a two week turnaround too...!!


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

that looks as cool as.......the ar coating looks awesome


----------



## cookie520 (Jan 7, 2008)

Time for an update.....

Decided to use Bry1975 (at Satintime ) for this work. Upgraded to a sapphire crystal rather than the Hardlex, pressure tested, and had the case and bracelet re-finished. Brilliant....watch is now like new and the crystal AR has a lovely blue sheen ( see the light reflections!). All done in a two week turnaround too...!!


----------

